# Face plates and plugs or switches inside -- must they match



## JDpenelope (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm ordering oil rubbed bronze face plates for outlets in kitchen with new granite counters and backsplash. The plugs and switches in the outlets are white. I don't think it will look right.....will it? Any advice? If they must match or at least coordinate, any idea where to get the new plugs and switches? 

TIA.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

After buying granite countertops, are you worrying about replacing the white plastic with metal/cast plates and new electrical fixtures?

There are no rules, just whatever suits your eye and opinions.

Dick


----------



## JDpenelope (Feb 22, 2012)

*I'm not worrying -- Just trying convince husband and agent*

We're selling this home; agent and husband don't think it's necessary to replace the white plugs and switches. I think it will look funny in a somewhat upscale home.

Thanks.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You don't have a lot of stock color choices for switches and outlets. White, beige, brown and black. Sometimes the more you fuss with something the worse it ends up looking. I personally would add more lawn ornaments to detract buyers from the color of outlets and switches in the kitchen. Lawn ornaments sell houses!

Seriously? Some will cringe at this but if they really bother you? And you think white ones will drop the selling price of the home by $20-30K? You yourself would not offer on the house if you were looking? Then fix them for sure. 

Buy a can of Krylon Fusion paint (specially designed for painting plastic) in a rattle can and in a color you think goes better with the outlet covers. Generously mask off the area around the switches and outlets---you will have to cut for the GCFI buttons with a hobby knife or something. With the power off, spray the outlets and switches. A few light coats will produce better results than trying to hit them with one. Replace the covers. Turn the power back on. Private mail me for an email address to which you may PayPal my commission check.


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

Often, switch plates are quite inexpensive.

You can also try lighting showrooms - they often have big catalogues of switch plates, drawer pulls, etc. IIRC Lowe's and Home Depot offer some, but I think it's quite paltry.

What finish is your faucet? Ideally, your switch plates would not be drastically different in finish from your faucet. Like a stainless steel faucet with black iron switch plates? That would be weird.

Syd


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtimesdesign said:


> Often, switch plates are quite inexpensive.
> You can also try lighting showrooms - they often have big catalogues of switch plates, drawer pulls, etc. IIRC Lowe's and Home Depot offer some, but I think it's quite paltry.
> 
> What finish is your faucet? Ideally, your switch plates would not be drastically different in finish from your faucet. Like a stainless steel faucet with black iron switch plates? That would be weird.
> ...


I think you misread the post. The OP has selected coverplates she likes. She is concerned about the color of the sockets and switches themselves. :yes:


----------



## hardtimesdesign (Feb 23, 2012)

Oy, you're right! I suppose that is a risk I run when I post late night, apologies.

In that case, I know there are metallic spray paints out there - perhaps if there is one in the right color, that might work? I've only spray painted wood so I don't know how well it adheres to plastic. sdsester, maybe you know?

Syd


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

hardtimesdesign said:


> Oy, you're right! I suppose that is a risk I run when I post late night, apologies.
> 
> In that case, I know there are metallic spray paints out there - perhaps if there is one in the right color, that might work? I've only spray painted wood so I don't know how well it adheres to plastic. sdsester, maybe you know?
> 
> Syd


As mentioned in my post, Krylon Fusion is for plastics. It comes in the most colors but only in rattle cans. Rustoleum makes similar products but not in so many colors. They do make a plastic primer that comes in rattles cans and liquid form. You can, in theory, paint over it with anything,


----------



## SingleGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

They sell colored outlets/switches. I've only seen them in black, beige, or brown though. This would be a good option because when you plug in something the first time, the paint will get scratched off ( if it was me ). Painting the outlets is common and you get a variety of colors but just think about the longevity of that paint job.

I'd be interested in seeing pics on whatever you decide to do.

Good luck!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Swap them out for black ones. Black disappears.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

just my 2 cents , fancy switch plates goes back to the day when electricity was new and you were highlighting it, bragging:huh:. today you want it to disappear, and paint it the same color as wall .personally i would just leave it white or ivory. but you know what? who knows


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

ltd said:


> just my 2 cents , fancy switch plates goes back to the day when electricity was new and you were highlighting it, bragging:huh:. today you want it to disappear, and paint it the same color as wall .personally i would just leave it white or ivory. but you know what? who knows


 
I will second that, nobody is going to notice:no:


----------



## diy'er on LI (Jul 6, 2009)

actually, I think it would look odd to have switches and outlets that are a different color from the rest of the home. keep it consistent! I'm quite a fussppot about these types of details... generally, IMO, it's best that the outlets and switches are as inconspicuous as possible. If you're selling, go with the realtors advice....


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

I say if it bothers you, change the outlets/switches. You'll have to go with stock brown or ivory or black, though. If you order anything unusual you might have to wait - lots of electrical items are back ordered.

Not sure where you are located, but if your housing market is anything like where I live, you will have the house sold in a day - even with the white switches/outlets.

Good Luck with the sale!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Nice try Rusty. 9 year old discussion.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I find the idea of providing a larger surface for some one to be shocked, ridiculous.
Metal plates, electricity and water, absolutely a perfect storm. Pray to the manufacturing gods that the gfci's are with in tolerance.
There is no standard for testing gfci's. Push the button tells you nothing. 

I do not swim in pools or spas with the light on either.


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Nice try Rusty. 9 year old discussion.



What the heck - I guess I better pay closer attention to the dates. I feel like an idiot - again. Apologies.


----------



## RustyRealtor (Apr 13, 2009)

Half-fast eddie said:


> Nice try Rusty. 9 year old discussion.



What the heck - I guess I better pay closer attention to the dates. I feel like an idiot - again. Apologies.


----------

